# Millipede Forum...



## Jonathan.Hui (Aug 3, 2009)

Can anyone provide me a good/pure millipede forum...?? 
or website that is about millipede... 


Billion Thx!    :worship:


----------



## texasroach (Aug 3, 2009)

Jonathan.Hui said:


> Can anyone provide me a good/pure millipede forum...??
> or website that is about millipede...
> 
> 
> Billion Thx!    :worship:


http://www.geocities.com/millipedes_uk/


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Aug 3, 2009)

texasroach said:


> http://www.geocities.com/millipedes_uk/



Anymore ...?? :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 6, 2009)

www.diplopoda.de


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Aug 7, 2009)

justGreg said:


> www.diplopoda.de



Billion Thx!!!

This is the one I am looking for!!! :worship:


----------



## Fyreflye (Aug 8, 2009)

justGreg said:


> www.diplopoda.de


Blast, it's not in english!  I fail for only knowing one language.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Aug 10, 2009)

Fyreflye said:


> Blast, it's not in english!  I fail for only knowing one language.


Google "babel fish"... use it... quite good... :wall:


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Aug 15, 2009)

We on diplopoda have also an "english corner" on the board so u can post there. Most of our members do speak english fluently.

Greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------

